# Um...hi



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

I have a friend who's had FMS longer than I've known her. I've always known that she wasn't healthy, but I only found out why recently. And I'm still finding out just how sick she is. She deals with it very well, but I still worry about her, especially since she's getting worse.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Beth,It is so great that you are such a good friend to her! Most people assume that if a person 'looks' well, they ARE well and we all know that isn't necessarily the case. Especially with fibro sufferers. Here is a great site for you to get more info on the illness and help your friend out even more. (http://members.xoom.com/fibrowhat/)oh and check this one out too, more terrific info (http://www.allhealth.com/conditions/bone/k..._112238,00.html)I hope one day I can find a friend just like you! No one here understands, much less even BELIEVES me. Bless your heart!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

Thanks for answering. I hope you can find a friend who will believe you. You can e-mail me if you want: Beth_pretender###hotmail.comI'll check out those sites, too.Thanks again.Beth


----------

